# look what i just got!!



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks to Bill Schwinn!!!


















































And their new home!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Is it a Lorenzo?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice lorenzos, I will get mine sooner than later hopefully!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes, tehy are great lookign lorenzos.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Very cool, you don't see those very often, congrats


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont like tincs very much, but i do love the way those look. very neat looking!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Beautiful frogs


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice looking Lorenzos indeed. Only 10 more days untill I get mine. Cant wait, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, how old are they, how many you get, what kinda background is in there, what's the plant going up the background, and what's that monster plant?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Julio, your welcome and thank you, They really are neat little tincs, Bill


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Very nice Julio, now I'm jealous. Didn't you say you owed me three of them, whan I was down earlier this month?

I'm on both Bill's list and UE's list, hopefully I'll have some soon also.

Bill F.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice Julio, hope these guys stick around longer this time. Still sexing out a second pair but here's where I'm at with the first pair.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Nice, how old are they, how many you get, what kinda background is in there, what's the plant going up the background, and what's that monster plant?


The large plants are velvet allocasia and a large philodendren that i dont' know what it is, i got it from Chuck. There is no background on the tank, is just a 16" acrylic cube with a black back and sides. The frogs are about 3 months old and i got 4. 



Bill Finley said:


> Very nice Julio, now I'm jealous. Didn't you say you owed me three of them, whan I was down earlier this month?
> 
> I'm on both Bill's list and UE's list, hopefully I'll have some soon also.
> 
> Bill F.


Bill, you will get yours soon enough. 



Corpus Callosum said:


> Nice Julio, hope these guys stick around longer this time. Still sexing out a second pair but here's where I'm at with the first pair.


Nice to see that Mike!! keep them coming.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Funny how Lorenzo's were all around a few years ago and dropped off due to lack of popularity....sadly. Now the deserved resurgence!  Actually many of the tincs fell out of favor during the '06 '07 pumilio craze


I'd love to see some adult photos!


Refrain please from making this an 'ad' for the supplier.....the mods felt it needed a bit of cleaning up in accordance with the current UA rules, so some posts were removed.

Thanks


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> Funny how Lorenzo's were all around a few years ago and dropped off due to lack of popularity....sadly. Now the deserved resurgence!  Actually many of the tincs fell out of favor during the '06 '07 pumilio craze
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some adult photos!
> ...


Almost reminds me of the overwhelming vent production we had several years ago.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

splendid frogs Julio !
Lorenzo is the morph which I prefer, one day I should have it but they are difficult to find !!
Please more photo...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike has some adults, let's get him to post some pics.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

No new pics, just old pics. This is my female, came from the same source so probably from the same parents as Julio's frogs.


























This is my male, not really sure how old he is but he was passed around for a few years before he got to me, came from a proven pair that lost the female.


















No pics of the others I'm sexing out for a second pair but they're near adult sized, maybe I'll get some pics later. The most color I've seen on a lorenzo is my female with the splotches on the legs, then the least I've seen are more like what Julio posted, I had one that was almost all black. My male is more yellow than orange, but if I increased color supplementation I could probably change that.

edit: For reference, the male is about 1 to 1.25" SVL and female is about 1.25" to 1.5" SVL.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually probably just 1" on the male.. this is when I got him as an adult a year ago.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

MAGNIFICENT...

Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, i hope they start breeding by next fall.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

nice mike!!!!!

i may have to try and buy some tads when your ready to let some go of course. im still amazed at how the female colored up.


james


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking frogs Julio! 

Thier viv is pretty sweet too


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

that females got some nice orange on her. love lorenzos!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Im not into tincs very much but these guys are beautiful!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Its good to see those Lorenzo colored up now. When I saw them a year ago I did not think that they would turn out as nice as they did. Bill puts out some nice tincs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nathan said:


> Great looking frogs Julio!
> 
> Thier viv is pretty sweet too


Thanks Nathan.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

looking good


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got my group of five today!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Let's see some pics Ray


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll add some tnite when I get home (at work). They look like your group. They fast growers?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not really i been pumpimg mine up since i got them and they have only doubled in size, i think they taek a while to mature unlike other tincts. I hope mine are ready to breed by this coming fall.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

cool. they do stay small anyway. its funny, beside azureus, these are really the only tincs i like. ha.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they stay quite small. seemingly much smaller than my oyapocks. great little frogs, best of luck with them.

james


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Lorenzo! Was just getting ready to update my Lorenzo pics when I saw this thread.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice! That red looks cool. I've never seen that on others' pictures.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice Ray!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Do those Lorenzo's still have that much green on them Ray?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i may be wrong but i think thats more of the picture than the frog. all the lorenzos ive seen have coloration like that but in reality its more of a yellow that fades into the black (which btw, isnt black, as it seems in pictures, but a very dark blue which is patterned much like other tincs)

james


----------

